# W11 et Office



## Gérard_68 (12 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
J'ai acheté Parallels Desktop 18, Win 11 et j'aimerais installer une ancienne version de Office (2007)
Ma question : est ce que c'est possible.
Merci pour votre aide.

Ma config : macOS Ventura , Puce M1, 16Go de RAM, 1To SSD


----------



## Locke (13 Novembre 2022)

Gérard_68 a dit:


> J'ai acheté Parallels Desktop 18, Win 11 et j'aimerais installer une ancienne version de Office (2007)
> Ma question : est ce que c'est possible.


Si j'ai bonne mémoire, cette version était livrée dans un CD-ROM... https://support.microsoft.com/fr-fr...ice-2007-88a8e329-3335-4f82-abb2-ecea3e319657 ...donc, tu as quoi ? Sinon, je ne pense pas que cela fonctionnera.


----------



## Gérard_68 (13 Novembre 2022)

Oui j'ai un CD. Ton lien me dit que ce n'est plus pris en charge.
Je viens de trouver çà : https://www.codesproduit.fr/produit...qOHSluGexvMoNPMcC-ttvZ0oFs8J_u14aAhpHEALw_wcB
Ce n'est vraiment pas cher. Tu en penses quoi?


----------

